# 17584 Bank1 O2S correction behind catalyst control limit reached



## idrivejetta (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a 2001 Jetta 1.8T. I need to pass smog, and have been having a lot of problems. Was running rough with misfire and fuel trim codes. Replacing the MAF made those go away.
But now the catalyst and secondary air injection readiness codes won't set, and after driving 85 miles it threw this code:
"17584 Bank1 O2S correction behind catalyst control limit reached P1176 35-00"
I checked the following:
Block 002 (MAF) - stays around 3.00 at idle.
Block 030 (02 sens regulation) - Field 1: fluctuates between 011 and 111
Field 2: 110
Block 032 (fuel trim) : Field 1: -1.1% Field 2: -6.3%
Block 033 (pre-cat O2 sensor): Field 1: stays between -1.6 and 1.6
Block 036 (post-cat O2 sensor): B1-S2 O.K.
Block 034 (pre-cat O2 sensor aging): B1-S1 not O.K. (although aging value is <1.99 which is supposed to be o.k.)
Block 046 (catalytic convertor): test won't run

Any ideas? I searched a lot of threads on this, but I'm still not sure what needs to be fixed. Thanks.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 17584 Bank1 O2S correction behind catalyst control limit reached (idrivejetta)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...04470
-Uwe-


----------



## idrivejetta (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: 17584 Bank1 O2S correction behind catalyst control limit reached (Uwe)*

Saw that, thanks:
_
Possible Causes
* Intake Air System leaking
* Oxygen Sensor(s) and/or Oxygen Sensor Control faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Intake Air System for Leaks (False Air)
* Check Oxygen Sensor(s) and/or Oxygen Sensor Control (all of them!) 
_

As suggested in the write-up here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1265064
I checked Block 002, which seems o.k.:
_Block 002 - Load Registration
- Check the MAF airflow reading at idle. Make sure the car is running and warmed up and the A/C is off. Go to Block 002 and look in Field 4. The value at idle should be between 1 and 25 g/s. If it's lower than 1 g/s, then there is probably a leak in the intake tubing between the MAF and manifold._ 
Value is between 1 and 25. Is there another way to check for intake leaks?
And I ran the tests for the 02 sensors. But I'm confused. The 17584 code refers to the post-cat sensor, which tested o.k. The pre-cat sensor aging, however, tested NOT o.k. Does this mean my pre-cat sensor is bad, and the post-cat sensor is o.k., or could another problem cause it to test this way? I'm not really sure how to interpret the results. I was hoping someone could help me understand this. Thanks.


_Modified by idrivejetta at 7:09 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: 17584 Bank1 O2S correction behind catalyst control limit reached (idrivejetta)*

was the replaced MAF sensor aftermarket or OEM ?
most aftermarket is not good. MB 032 will be skewed hi or low .
which may be contributing .
bad MAF ground will skew MAF value high causing fuel trim to subtract .

best bet is to go to qualified independent repair shop in your area ...
but , if you want .... 
rear o2sensor trim value disagrees with front afr sensor trim value .
rear o2 sensor has some trim authority , less than front AFR sensor authority. 
yes , the front o2/AFR sensor is probably bad .
at least 1 part of the aging test is to test how quickly the 02 sensor changes state due to a known change in mixture . 
yours failed ... kaka , if the basic settings test for the front o2 heater passed the o2 sensor is bad .
the 046 cat test and the air injection test can not run with a bad front o2 sensor 
your MB 032 shows fuel trims are within +/- 10% of zero but , partload subtracting 6 percent is not normal on high mileage system which must have at least partially dirty injectors so 
replace the front o2 sensor with an OEM part from VW AUDI not from aftermarket .... and be prepared for another surprise .
=========================================
using VCDS in generic look at mode 6 TID 01 for last run CAT test value .
you will have a min or max with a value and a test value if that test value exceeds the max or is below the min it is a FAIL and cat is probably bad , if the test was a pass cat is probably good , if test was a zero , test has not yet run to completion since the last code clearing .








just want to see if that worked , this shows a whole mode 6 page but VCDS will show only the test selected , select TID 01 ... which is all you need for now 
======================================
you can also graph front AFR / o2 sensor with rear o2 sensor value using VCDS graphing , rear o2 sensor should be about flatlined at 600 to 700 mv while front AFR sensor should be around lambda of 1 with equal bounce values above aND below lambda of 1 . example of VCDS graphing 








and 
you can graph maf condition using VCDS log or graphing , use the logs and import to openoffice.org calc and then create a graph from the imported data .
at wide open throttle over 4k rpm , calculated load must be real close to 100% if less or more there is a problem ... but this doesnt work with turbo charged engines ...








that is AE software but VCDS works just as well for graphing MAF condition 



_Modified by mwebb at 6:40 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## idrivejetta (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: 17584 Bank1 O2S correction behind catalyst control limit reached (mwebb)*

Thanks; that's very helpful. I already planned to pick up a new upstream 02 sensor on Monday; I will definitely do that now. MAF is aftermarket. If new 02 sensor doesn't fix the problem, should I replace MAF with OEM part?


----------



## idrivejetta (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: 17584 Bank1 O2S correction behind catalyst control limit reached (idrivejetta)*

Update: replaced front 02 sensor with Bosch OE type sensor from Kragen - $60. Problem solved. Readiness codes all set. Passed smog.


----------



## 1.8quest (Oct 10, 2005)

my problem was that the forge dv was leaking from the piston seat back into the intake during boost.


----------



## Borfasul3 (Aug 29, 2016)

Guys need help please...my new 02 pre-cat sensor aging in 0.54,and my second field in block 033 is fluctuating between 0.2 and max 0.89 V, i saw that must be 1.48-1.56V am I right?


----------

